# The Grammys...



## j_absinthe (Feb 11, 2008)

Did anyone else watch?

I only caught glimpses, but what I saw mostly entertained me.

Loved...

The Gospelized "Let it Be" tribute
Kanye and Daft Punk-and I generally hate Kanye
Tina Turner in her American Apparel get-up
Amy's acceptance speech for her "Best New Artist" win ("Blake...Blake incarceraaaated!")


----------



## liv (Feb 11, 2008)

Loved:
*Cirque du Soleil to the Beatles.  LOVED.  
*Amy's acceptance speech. Her mouthing "I'm so nervous" and her reaction afterwards was so genuine.  I LOL'ed at "My Blake incarcerated."  
*Amy's performance.  She isn't half bad when she's sober, but watching her weird air hump gyrations made me cringe.  At least she fixed her teeth.  
*Rhapsody in Blue - PIANO WARS.  I thought it was just awesome.
*Vince Gill pwning Kanye.  
*Tina mother f-ing Turner.  She killed it.  Beyonce was an afterthought, she was pretty superfluous.  
*All the Beatles love.
*Foo Fighters.
*Kanye's Mama song was pretty touching, even though I really dislike him and his attitude
*Bonnie Raitt!  Little Richard and Jerry Lee Lewis were very entertaining, Little Richard still looks exactly the same from when I was little and saw him on Full House!
*Aretha was great, I wish she would embrace dresses that weren't spaghetti strap though.  You can still look fabulous while dressing your body type.  At least wear thicker straps; Queen Latifah is a bigger woman with big breasts and I've liked a lot of the dresses she wears.  
*Stevie.  I always love Stevie. 

Hated:
*Kanye being a jerk in his acceptance speech.  Yeah, I hate the music too, but you aren't the only one with a dead mother, and you would do well to learn some social grace.  I was kind of surprised he didn't mention her at the very beginning of his speech.   After that, the rest of it went downhill, "Amy deserves it, but I deserve it too; Greatest performer in the world..blah blah blah"  Get over your ego.  Please.
*Fergie trying to sing.  WTF.  Why didn't JOHN LEGEND just sing, his voice is beautiful
*Will.I.Am. - Ummm, okay?  He butchered all those songs.  
*Not enough John Mayer! I was hoping they would duet "Lesson Learned."
*Miley Cyrus.  Why is she there?  She isn't talented, she's on a tweeny-bopper Disney show.  And why does she look like a baby prostitute?  FIRE HER STYLISTS BILLY RAY.  She looked just awful. 
**PLAYING THAT STUPID MUSIC OVER HERBIE HANCOCK.  Let the man have his moment, I don't think he's ever won Album of the Year, and he's a legend.  Let him say his peace.  Sheesh.  That bugged me.

That's all I can think of right now.  Overall, I was just "meh" about a lot of it.


----------



## aeni (Feb 11, 2008)

Wasn't a fan of the Cirque performance.  I'd rather see it live tbh.  Loved what I saw for the aftershow.

Screamed when I saw Tina, Amy, Stevie, Jerry Lee.  The rest I was just looking at clothes...

And Fergie sounded WAY off tonight.  Maybe it's just cuz I'm ill though.


----------



## liv (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Wasn't a fan of the Cirque performance.  I'd rather see it live tbh.  Loved what I saw for the aftershow.

Screamed when I saw Tina, Amy, Stevie, Jerry Lee.  The rest I was just looking at clothes...

And Fergie sounded WAY off tonight.  Maybe it's just cuz I'm ill though._

 
I'd love love love to see it live, but I thought they still looked great. 

I was pretty disappointed with most of the clothes.  Either boring or just plain fug.  The Oscars is where the clothes shine, I feel like people try to be too trendy for the Grammy's and end up looking cheap.


----------



## Evey (Feb 11, 2008)

Kanye was a bastard. He just gave me another reason to dislike him. I don't think he deserved to win an award period. I loved Aretha's performance, Little richard, and I could have done without Beyonce in the Tina Turner performance (Tina looks GREAT for being her age and she can STILL bust a move). Did Stevie Wonder perform? I saw him presenting an award but I was wondering if he performed or not. I would have liked to see it. And I agree with LIV, they should have let Herbie say his speech without interruption. It was the end of the show anyway.


----------



## alb40 (Feb 11, 2008)

hmmm, I actually felt bad for Kanye although I dont like him or his music...
the Tina Turner/Beyonce performance was very interesting...  I dont think Bey is used to having it not be about her.  She looked and sounded kind of out of her element.


----------



## sabn786 (Feb 12, 2008)

was it just me..or did beyonce face look really really slim..it was probably makeup but i duno..and i really liked kanyes performance mostly bc i was excited that daft punk was there..they looked like lil aliens or something haha and ita that john mayer an alicia keys shoulda performed ''lesson learned'' and fergie should have just let john legend do the singing..i think im done now haha


----------



## PMBG83 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes beyonce, well they couldve just left her off. I think mostly she was scared to perform with Tina seeing as how when she performed FOR Tina at the Kennedy center she was onstage by herself and not performing with the legend. Overall the show wasnt bad. I really rocked out to the performance with the three great rock and roll legends near the end.


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 13, 2008)

The Grammy's are completely meaningless to the world of GOOD music these days.

Lamest fucking award show with the lamest so called "musicians" ever!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 13, 2008)

Grammy's wasnt too bad this year:

Loved Kanye's performance.  I like his music. 
Alicia is sounding better these days. Didn't like the green dress she wore. 
Rihanna did well.  I liked her choice of clothing..very 80s chic.  I love her hair.  I am no Beyonce fan, but should not have pulled Jay-Z up on the stage like that.... 
Carrie Underwood can really sing and I see longevity in the industry. 
Beyonce needs to take a break. I am too bored. 
Been rocking Amy Winehouse since 2005.  Her sound is marvelous.  I love both of her albums. I like Rehab song. Saying all that, I think she needs to stop singing that song for the time being.  Favorite line in the acceptance speech, "Camden town aint burning down!"  If you are from  the UK, please let me know what that means.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2008)

*DEAD* at blogs noticing Jay-Z showing more affection with Rihanna than he's ever shown with Beyoncé. 
I loved Kanye's tribute to his mama, but did he have to steal Jamie Foxx's Oscar speech to do it? 
"Last night I saw you in my dreams....I can't wait to go to sleep tonight"??? I kept saying I heard those words before and couldn't place it....


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 13, 2008)

One word:  boooorinnnnng!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_*DEAD* at blogs noticing Jay-Z showing more affection with Rihanna than he's ever shown with Beyoncé. 
I loved Kanye's tribute to his mama, but did he have to steal Jamie Foxx's Oscar speech to do it? 
"Last night I saw you in my dreams....I can't wait to go to sleep tonight"??? I kept saying I heard those words before and couldn't place it...._

 
Which blogs?  The blogs I have seen, he was giving her the evil eye.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know where this one came from, but it was on another messageboard.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 14, 2008)

I loved Rihanna's dress!!


----------



## Evey (Feb 14, 2008)

Beyonce is played out...


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_The Grammy's are completely meaningless to the world of GOOD music these days.

Lamest fucking award show with the lamest so called "musicians" ever!_

 
Though I agree that The Grammys pretty much blow in most forms, it's unfair to say that it's a celebration of people who aren't talented. Just because it's not Swedish metal doesn't mean it doesn't possess talent.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 17, 2008)

ugh i cannot stand Rihanna. I didn't watch the grammy's but seriously....I don't care for her at all. How about she leaves jayz alone and finds herself her own man.

Ugh!


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 17, 2008)

Girl, what are you talking about. I swear people are reading waaay too much into her and Jay's relationship.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 17, 2008)

She's just too much. After all of the gossip and drama last year why would you continue to flirt so much and do things like that. It seems silly--i just can't stand her. I like Beyonce a lot. Maybe thats why? Whatever she just gets on my nerves.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2008)

Not for nothing....but, usually people who like Beyoncé really don't like Rihanna. I'm definitely not a fan of Beyoncé's music because her lyrical content sucks ass, but I can only take so much from either of them. IMO, it was nice to see someone else awarded instead of them just give Beyoncé awards simply for showing up, as usual.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 18, 2008)

LoL it makes sense that people who like Beyonce don't like Rihanna. I just think Beyonce actually has real talent. Rihanna irks my soul. Beyonce gets on my nerves sometimes too though. 

Oh well.


----------



## alb40 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh and I fogot...  Morris Day rocked it!!!  He took me back to high school (yes, Im old)


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Though I agree that The Grammys pretty much blow in most forms, it's unfair to say that it's a celebration of people who aren't talented. Just because it's not Swedish metal doesn't mean it doesn't possess talent._

 

First of all: I listen to everything from Yanni to death metal.....not just "swedish metal".

The grammys, much like the music industry as a whole, have become watered down talentless pop. There are very few truly talented musicians that get exposure out there that are writing their own songs and performing at a level that used to be standard in the music industry just 15 years ago. I don't like rap but compare rap these days to rap 15 years ago....worlds apart in the music and the lyircs(I seriously think that most rappers these days are elementary school drop outs with their vocabulary). The same goes for rock, pop, metal....everything. It's all about marketing a persona to a niche of people and not the music. 

In the world of music even Paris Hilton can get record label backing and put out an album. It's ridiculous.

Anybody that actually buys records by these people and listens to this music on a daily basis is a mindless sheep that had their individuality and free thinking bought and sold a long time ago.

/rant


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2008)

There are actually LOTS of talented musicians, singers and songwriters (even rappers) out there. The Grammys just do not recognize them. That may be because the said talent's record companies don't pimp them out the way they do these half-assed acts who tend to sweep award shows every year.


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_There are actually LOTS of talented musicians, singers and songwriters (even rappers) out there. The Grammys just do not recognize them. That may be because the said talent's record companies don't pimp them out the way they do these half-assed acts who tend to sweep award shows every year._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_
 There are very few truly talented musicians that get exposure_

 
I wasn't saying that there is no talent, just that the talented ones aren't getting the recognition and awards.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I was basically agreeing and tossing in my own .02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Yes, I was basically agreeing and tossing in my own .02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
As you should.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_There are actually LOTS of talented musicians, singers and songwriters (even rappers) out there. The Grammys just do not recognize them. That may be because the said talent's record companies don't pimp them out the way they do these half-assed acts who tend to sweep award shows every year._

 
When you say recognize, do you mean nomination or the win?

I think the Grammy does a decent, sometimes, a pretty good job acknowledging talent.  There are tons of categories that are not even televised.  I was watching Conan O'Brien the other night and the musical guest had multiple Grammys, yet I had never heard of him.  His performance was good, but not my taste in music.  

I was totally disgruntled when India.Arie went 0-7 on her Grammy nods.  I could not believe that Nelly Furtado had one before India received one.  

I will never forget when Marc Cohn beat out Boyz II Men for Best New Artist.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2008)

Funny you should mention her name.....India Irie is actually boycotting The Grammys. And, yes, they won't nominate nor award true talent. When they do, it's totally out of the blue and basically, "Here! Now shut the fuck up! Don't ever say we never gave you anything!" (Herbie Hancock, anyone?)

I believe they did that to India, too. 

Yes, they'll nominate, but it's been the same people winning over and over and over, getting statues for basically showing up. I think there's about as much Payola in The Grammys as there is in radio.


----------

